# blue eyed pleco



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Saw my first one in person yesterday. 16" what a amazing fish. Wish I had the tank & money for it lol


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish youd snapped a photo! Haha


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll ask him for one, he's trying to sell it for $900-


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish I could afford a 900 fish.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Got some pics finally


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

thats awesome but id never pay that much for it haha.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Same, but I guess if I had the funds and was dead set on having one I would pay the $750 he sold it for. I've been seeing baby's going for $500 lol crazy.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I would only remotely pay that if I had a pair, whoever breeds them is going to make out big time. I will stick with my bristle noses. Them I can afford.


----------



## Pagancpr (Dec 14, 2012)

Even if I can , I wouldn't! But thinking like the mate before if was a pair and u r planning to sell.......its a good idea


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

$750?? Is this supposed to be some rare breed of pleco? I wonder how much my suckermouth would be worth if he was 12" long hmm....


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

there are two species of blue eyed panaques.. colombian and venezuelan only way to tell which it is is with an upclose picture of the teeth.. not sure how rare they are but breeding is unreported.. most large panaques fetch hefty prices even if they arent rare..


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I am just slowly building my herd of bristle noses ! I will add others as they become in reach for me. I actually prefer the patterns on my normal colored BN to the blue eyes of these. Something for everyone in plecos !


----------

